
Ask HN: How do Non-Profits repay investors? - Selfcommit
I understand that Ycombinator works to help non-profit startups - but how does the relationship between investors differ in a non-profit vs a traditional for-profit company?
======
davidw
Err... I think they don't. Not sure they're investors, either, but
'benefactors', contributors, donors or something else. When you give money to
a non-profit, I think you're doing so under the assumption that they're not
going to give it back, plus a nice return.

~~~
Selfcommit
That makes sense to me - are the contributions then able to be considered tax
deductable? I guess that would depend on the type of non-profit?

~~~
davidw
If it's a non-profit, I think so, up to some level. Probably best to ask an
accountant for the details though.

